# Dedicated AV panel - Phase 2



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Some of you know my dedicated panel but for those you don't you can click the link in my signature to get some details. A quick run down is I pulled in 8 dedicated outlets to an outlet box behind my rack each on a 120v 20A breaker. One feeder was pulled in using #4 cable, three using #8, three using #10 and one using #15 (dedicated for my network switch which only uses like 20w  ). I'm going to call this Phase 1.

I'm wanting to change up my power installation... call this phase 2. This is what I propose on doing.

1. Keep existing outlet box behind rack
2. Remove all cabling from dedicated AV panel in garage to outlet box
3. Install 24 circuit subpanel in wall next to outlet box behind rack
4. Install 3c 2/0 XPLE THHW cable from main panel to new location subpanel
5. Install 18" long 1.5" flex from subpanel to outlet box
6. Install all #8 wiring from subpanel to outletbox 
7. Install 2/0 Green ground cable from 3 installed dedicated ground rods outside to subpanel
8. Terminate 2/0 ground cable to isolated ground bar previously used in phase 1 subpanel

Now... what does this do? My main panel is 65' from the outlet box. Instead of having several runs of larger cable I'll use ONE run of 2/0 copper 200A cable... then the #8 wiring from new subpanel to outlet box will be kept to less than 4 feet. This ensures that ALL circuits will benefit from zero voltage drop. 

Reasoning? I can . And I want to ensure futureproofing some 4,000w amplifiers for subwoofers later on down the road and not having any voltage drop concerns. I'm also in the long run plan on having monoblocks so this will ensure the multiple amps will have plenty of headroom on the AC lines. I also have room for 8 more circuits in my outlet box and having the 1.5" flex between the panel/box means I can add in any amount of circuits without ever having to run more wiring in the attic. It'll be all right there by the rack. I really should of done this from the get go... would of made my life so much easier than pulling in the 10 cables... although it's not completely wasted, I can always cash it in .


----------

